# Twincat 3 Schrittmotor



## HKADLER (13 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab ein Projekt mit Twincat 3 und habe nicht so viele Erfahrung in SPS.
Hat jemand ein Programmbeispiel im Bereich SPS Schrittmotor?
Danke


----------



## nos7 (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo HKadler,
ein paar Details wären nicht schlecht.
was hast du für Hardware? Hast du überhaupt schon welche?
Womit willst du programmieren, nur mit PLC oder willst du die NC/CNC von TwinCat mit nutzen?
Und was willst du genau mit dem Schrittmotor machen?


----------



## HKADLER (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo nos7,
ich hab CX9020 mit EL7041, EL3012 und EL 2004 (für Inputs) und 2 Schrittmotoren AS1060 .
Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit Twincat 3 und ich weiss nicht ob ich nur mit PLC programmieren soll oder mit NC.
Die 2 Motoren sollen 90 Grad umdrehen.. Ist nicht kompliziert aber ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das Programm mit Twincat3  schreiben kann.
Danke


----------



## nos7 (19 Oktober 2015)

also als erstes wirst du sicherlich wissen das die ansteuerung des motors komplett über EL7041 Klemme geschieht.
um erste testfahrten vornehmen zu können, musst du die klemme richtig parametrisieren.
wenn die kommunikation zwischen der sps und deinem pc richtig funktioniert und du dich mit deinem CX verbunden hast, wird dir bei der EL7041 Klemme ein CoE-Online Reiter in der I/O Konfiguration angezeigt, dort musst du die richtigen einstellungen (Index 8010 - stm motor settings) vornehmen, maximal current, reduced current, nominal voltage und Motor coil resistance.
Diese Informationen musst du von dem Datenblatt deines schrittmotors beziehen.
Wichtig ist das du den maximalen strom richtig einstellst, ist der falsch bewegt sich dein Motor kein mm. Die nominal voltage stellst du einfach auf 12V ein, die Klemme regelt das dann selber.

ansonsten muss du selber wissen ob du dein Programm über NC oder rein über PLC schreibst, meine Empfehlug wäre eine Mischung aus beidem, da die NC über PLC mit bestimmten Bibliotheken beschrieben wird.
Für den ersten Test, ob deine Hardware alles richtig funktioniert, verwende erstmal nur die NC, eine beschreibung dazu findest du hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/el70x1/html/bt_el7041_intro.htm&id=

solltest du noch probleme haben, einfach schreiben


----------



## nos7 (19 Oktober 2015)

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/el70x1/html/bt_el7041_intro.htm&id=


----------



## HKADLER (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo nos7,
danke dir .. 
Die Verbindung zwischen dem PC und SPS wurde schon hergestellt und ich kann die mortor ansteuern wie auf  (http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/el70x1/html/bt_el7041_intro.htm&id=) aber ich weiss noch nicht welche Funktionen brauche ich.
und eine Frage bezüglich " CoE-Online" wie kann ich die 
nominal voltage  auf 12V einstellen. In Bilder siehst du die DATASHEET vom Motor.


----------



## nos7 (19 Oktober 2015)

es werden von beckhoff Bibliotheken zur Ansteuerung eines Schrittmotors mit geliefert, eine davon ist z.b. die Tc2Mc2 Bibliothek, mit der du freigaben an den Motor erteilen kannst (MC Power)
Mit MC_MoveAbsolute kannst du zum beispiel eine absolute bewegung durch führen.
Die Bibliotheken verbinden sich mit der NC, um diese nutzen zu können musst du also PLC zusammen mit NC nutzen.

Alternativ kannst du im PLC Programm einfach output variablen deklarieren, die du dann direkt mit den variablen deiner el klemme verbindest.
deine Klemme hat 2 relevante variablen dafür, enable zur freigabe des motors und velocity für die geschwindigkeit.
mit einem vorzeichen kannst du zwischen rechts und linkslauf unterscheiden.

Wenn dein Motor 24V braucht, musst du die natürlich einstellen, ich kannte die Daten von deinem Motor ja nicht.


----------



## HKADLER (19 Oktober 2015)

wie kann ich PLC direkt mit den Variablen verbinden?


----------



## monavion (25 Januar 2018)

Hallo, habt ihr es geschaft?
Können sie mir ein Archive senden, ich muss das selbe machen.
Danke


----------



## corbillat18 (22 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich wäre ebenfalls an einem Beispielcode interessiert, falls ihr da was habt 
Danke!


----------



## Guga (22 Mai 2018)

Dann lies dir mal den Post #2 durch und erzähle uns was.

- Welche Klemme? Beckhoff Motor oder anderer?
- Klemme schon konfiguriert? D.h. kannst du die Klemme schon fahren lassen?
- Wie willst du sie technologisch fahren lassen (Trajektorenberechnung auf der Klemme oder in der NC oder in der PLC)?

Viele Fragen und bei mir hier ist es so neblig...


----------



## EF_91 (21 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich versuche auch gerade in TwinCAT3 zwei Schrittmotorklemmen EL7031 über CNC-Achsen verfahren zu lassen. Diese sollen dann zusammen mit 3 weiteren Achsen, welche an einem Umrichter hängen, über G-Code verfahren werden. Die anderen Achsen bewegen sich, jedoch die Schrittmotorachse nicht. Ich habe auch keine Default- Namen der Achsen doppelt vergeben, in der Kanalübersicht erhöht sich einfach der Schleppabstand, weil der Motor nicht dreht. In einer CNC-Konfiguration funktionieren beide SM über G-Code. Hat jemand ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte? VG


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 August 2020)

Das kann viele Ursachen haben, mögliche sind:
Falsche Parameter an der Klemme
Motor falsch verdrahtet

Funktioniert der Motor denn, wenn Du versuchst ihn über den Online Reiter zu fahren?


----------



## EF_91 (21 August 2020)

Hallo @oliver.tonn,
also über den Online- Reiter funktioniert es nur in der NCI-Konfiguration, nicht jedoch in der CNC. Kann man EL7031- Klemmen überhaupt mit einer CNC-Achse ansteuern? Der Motor ist richtig verdrahtet und funktioniert ja in NC. Ich habe zudem Parameter für das CoE-Register bekommen, die ich eingestellt hab.


----------



## oliver.tonn (21 August 2020)

Bein hinzufügen der Klemme fragt TwinCAT ja, ob auch eine Achse hinzugefügt werden soll und ob diese eine NC oder CNC Achse werden soll. Stand denn bei der Frage beide Optionen zur Auswahl, dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## EF_91 (21 August 2020)

Ok, ich hab die Klemmen nochmal neu eingefügt und bei der Frage ob CNC oder NC einfach auf cancel geklickt, weil ich schon eine CNC-Konfig. hab. Danach hat es geklappt. Viele Dank


----------



## SpeedyOOP (11 Oktober 2020)

Es gibt hier fertige COE Startup Listen für Beckhoff Schrittmotoren: https://beckhoff.de/german/downloadfinder/default.htm?id=71003277100552&cat1=27833244&cat2=27833276
Die XML Datei kannst du dann im Reiter "Startup" mit einem rechten Mausklick importieren.


----------

